# looking for a lab puppy



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am looking for a lab puppy for my friend for his birthday his parents dont wanna spend to much they asked me to find one for free or if they had to pay then not much over $150 if possible and they want a girl. let me know if you know of any thank you


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

My chocolate lab had a litter of pups on 3-5-14, they should be ready to go around the 20th or so of april. The puppies are a cross between my lab and my shorthair, bbboth parents are trained hunting dogs, short hair is great at pheasant and the mother is good for ducks and upland game. asking $150


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Where you located?


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am located in Eden


----------



## jimmy_hat (Feb 8, 2014)

I have a 5 month old male, he's pure bred has a good pedigree and is pretty much house broken. I paid $500 for him, he has a chip and all of his puppy shots. My wife lost her job and we are down sizing to an apartment. I'll let him go to a good home.


----------

